# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Всё БЕСИТ"- блок только для женщин!!!

## Уралочка

*"Всё БЕСИТ"- блок только для женщин!!!*

В ритмах современной жизни женщине так сложно расслабиться.
Бесит общественный транспорт, бесит нехватка времени и масса домашних забот, бесит реклама...

На празднике одни женщины? Стресс? Не знаете что делать? Спешу представить новый  антистрессовый блок только для женщин. 
Такого еще не было!!!! Участницы получат возможность оторваться (в прямом смысле), 
сыграть в чисто женские игры, качественно поистерить,  выплеснуть переизбыток застоявшейся энергии и похохотать вдоволь!!! 
Заходит на ура в любой компании. Проверено!

*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление, подробное описание конкурса, ВИДЕО!*
*Цена комплекта 1300 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

Опробовано на маёвке!!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/5593722.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********su/5580410.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nadinocka

Здравствуйте!А как можно приобрести Ваш блок?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте!А как можно приобрести Ваш блок?


Ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Татка Натка

Лена, Уралка моя ненаглядная! Выставила все-таки))) Оборжаться, восхититься и обнявшись зарыдать над тем, что девочки - такие девочки)) СУПЕРКРУТООО!!! Не могу дождаться, когда обкатать смогу эту МОЮ ПРЕЕЕЛЕСТЬ!

----------


## Алисочка

Дорогие соинкушкники! 

Рекомендую!!! очень веселый развлекательный блок  :Ok: !!! простой в исполнении и житейский (все взято из нашей жизни)! 
на мой взгляд, блок подойдет и для свадьбы, и для юбилея, и для корпоратива  :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

Всем, кто сомневается- посвящается!!!!!! Я была внутри этого  блока :Yahoo:  Истерила, шалила, сходила с ума и снимала стресс. Это так кайфоооовооо!!!!!!! Не передать словами. На пером же празднике пойду радовать дженчин- снимать стреееесс :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Ленусь, в который раз говорю -ты ГЕНИЙ!!!![IMG]http://*********su/5641630.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## людмила-45

Не успела сегодня оплатить. Лена Уралочка, завтра с раненько  обязательно скину деньги на твою изюминку. Постарайся до 12-00 отправить мне. Очень надо.

----------


## людмила-45

Ура!!! Сегодня уже провела " Всё бесит", девочки- это нечто-о-о-о. Это не бомба, это-салют эмоций! Это смех до коликов в животе,там где в коллективе много женщин, хватайте не глядя. А я в свою очередь, благодарю Леночку за оперативность, за  очередной шедевр, за не ссекаемый талан, я просто люблю твои изюминки.

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  А я почти до финала дошла!!! Но финал меня.....добил!!!! Как же оказывается сложно что-то искать... знакомое до боли. :Blink:  :Grin:  Леночкин, СПАСИБО за неповторимые эмоции и за новую ВКУСНЯШКУ!!!!!!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Я, к сожалению, не была на легендарной Маёвке... Но сегодня стала обладательницей фантастического блока "Всё бесит". Реально бесит!!! Нереально смешит!!! Настоятельно всем рекомендую!!! Супер!!! Автору - респект и уважуха!!!

----------


## Уралочка

Девочки, спасибо а отзывы. :Tender:  В женской компании этот блок действительно - палочка выручалочка.  :Grin:

----------


## цокотуха

Я провела этот номер в женской компании налоговой службы.правда неполностью, до момента с сумками. но это было здорово!!! девочки очень отрывались просто жгли!! я сама хохотала когда они выплескивали свои эмоции

----------


## боевая

Лен, а можно этот блок на юбилее женщины провести?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен, а можно этот блок на юбилее женщины провести?


Конечно можно!!! Его можно везде проводить... он универсален. с ув. Елена.

----------


## лилия москаленко

Здравствуйте! Решила приобрести ваш блок. Сейчас денежку переведу с визы 0630 
*Уралочка*,

----------


## Ингуша

Лена,доброго дня! На сколько по времени рассчитан блок?

----------


## Уралочка

Здравствуйте. Блок длится около 15 минут.... с ув.Елена

----------


## Tanuxatexas

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо вам Елена за ваш талант и творчество, которое спасло меня вчера на юбилее, где в основном были одни женщины. Игровой блог прошел больше чем на УРА!!! Море смеха, кривляшечек и один позитив. Спасибочки!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Хочу сказать огромное спасибо вам Елена за ваш талант и творчество, которое спасло меня вчера на юбилее, где в основном были одни женщины. Игровой блог прошел больше чем на УРА!!! Море смеха, кривляшечек и один позитив. Спасибочки!!!


Ура!!!! Я очень рада,что Вам понравилось!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

Tanuxatexas (25.06.2018)

----------


## Irin76

Добрый вечер! Возможно преобрести данный блок?

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер! Возможно преобрести данный блок?


Здравствуйте) да, конечно.) с ув. Елена

----------

